# Help Identifying Minnow



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought some rosy red minnows about a month ago, and one of them the employee grabbed isn't the same. I'm thinking he's a young fat head minnow, but not sure. If anyone knows please tell me. (oh, and p.s. - I know they are usually feeder fish but I really like the rosy reds. Fun to watch and the are pretty)
Pics:

















If you need a better pic I'll try to get one. Thanks!


----------



## WH2O (May 15, 2010)

Form what i can tell, he seems to be a regular non-rosy fat head minnow. They're usually fatheads that don't have the color gene.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks! That's what I was thinking :-D


----------

